# Rapido 924F unladen weight please



## oldroverfart (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi new member first post, does anyone know unladen weight of Rapido 924F 2004


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

3160 + or - 5%


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

But don't forget to add on any extras ie batteries, awning, SOG, solars and fly screen etc. these are not standard as is reversing camera too

Then subtract from the weight ie 3500 or 3850

Carol


----------



## oldroverfart (Feb 26, 2013)

Thankyou both for your replies.
David


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You need to go on a weighbridge really because if other owners have added anything then that will affect your payload....


----------

